# Dressage show cloths...?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, I'd love the input about dressage show cloths. I'm thinking about starting the Intro Level next year, and I was wondering what should I look for cloth-wise (to start in advance and look up the used or on-sale :wink: ). 

I went to Dover other day, and looked up under "dressage" section, and OMG! The prices cracked me up really! :? So are all these the special shirt, special black coat, white breeches, tall boots, and velvet helmet a MUST? Or one can go more relaxed (especially given it's just an Intro)? I'm especially concerned about tall boots: can I use short/paddock style ones?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I think "anything goes" at the Intro and Training Level phases - but I'm not 100%. And I know rules differ from USDF/USEA shows, in compareson to local shows.

At our local Glass-Ed Dressage Shows, I have seen 

- Beige Breeches
- Hunter Blouses in Colors 
- Dark colored pin striped jackets *Blues, Browns, Greys*
- Black helmets - plastic and velvet
- Paddock Boots/Half Chaps

I show at Training Level, and of course am an Eventer - and I wear 

- White Breeches
- White show blouse
- Black Show Coat
- Tall Boots
- Black Velvet Helmet
- Black Gloves
- Hair in a "hairbun/clip" thinggy

It all depends on what your local organization will allow and not allow. But, I say, to stay safe - invest in the proper attire. You don't have to buy brand new, you can go to tacktrader.com, ebay, and other forums like the Bits And Barter Board to look for used quaility clothing within your price range. 

I do it all the time, and my whole attire is all used. Most I got from Tack Sales where I buy them from other horse folk who rented tables to sell their used stuff.

- IRH Velvet Helmet *Ebay*
- Show Jacket *Used from a tack sale*
- Gloves - ok, those are brand new lol
- Breeches *Bought from a tack sale*
- Ariat Tall Boots *hand me downs* Mountain Horse High Riders *Birthday Gift*
- Show Blouse with Rat Catcher and Stock Tie *Bought from a tack sale*

Cheap Cheap Cheap - but works just as well


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Kitten Val

You can get white breeches for like $99 bucks from Kerrits. I personally wouldn't wear Beigh but you could check you area's guidelines.

I did Intro and Training level on someones haffie this past summer and I wore white breeches and black dressage coat. I did not spend billions of dollars on my clothes but they were/are nice

I do have tall boots as well for showing.

This is my list

--White Show shirt. Can be long or short sleeve (sleeveless not allowed if coat not to be worn due to weather)
-- Black Dressage style coat.
-- Stcok tie and Pin
-- White Breeches
-- White Gloves
-- Tall boots
-- Velvet hard hat or purchase a velvet cover for $10 bucks...that is what I did....worked just fine.
-- Hair in hair net with no loose ends sticking out. If your hair is super long then put it down the back of your coat! Try to hide it but at same time not have it interfere with your riding.

I had a black scrunchy that kept all the hairnetted hair in place and someone did the back of my hair so the scrunchy looked neat and tidy.

If you feel you will continue to show dressage just spend the money you can afford and get the nicest things you can....It doesnt have to be a pocket gouge just needs to look nice and tidy! Then if you go to first and second level you wont have to buy all new things...

If it is a schooling show ask what the rules etc are for dress? No reason to not ask because then you will know for sure!

Also...I would braid your horse. Some folks dont but I prefer no matter how small or low the level to go into that ring looking as dressed as you and the horse possibly can be! Judges like to see the effort! 
hp


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you very much, ladies! I gonna print it out and will start looking around for the sales.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have very light beige Devon Aire breeches I plan to use for eventing. My coat is dark blue, and my shirt is white. I think that's okay for lower level, but once you get past that you definitely need to invest int he right attire. I have tall boots, but paddock boots are okay for lower level. Buying used is a great option, keep an eye on Craigslist and ebay!

BTW, so I don't start enother thread, what color gloves are preferred for dressage?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

If you're showing only at schooling shows, then you can where light breeches, polo shirt, tall boots and a helmet. I RARELY where my formal stuff for schooling shows - that's saved for USDF/USEF recognized events or horsetrials. 

Even if you show through PVDA, for our area, schooling attire is allowed. Although many people where formal clothes, it's not mandatory.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Equiniphile- Black or White are used for dressage if you're in your formal attire. White is more formal, but if you (general you) don't have quiet hands, go with black.

If you're showing in a polo/schooling attire, then black, or even brown gloves are good


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, Beau!

I have one pair of black gloves but i accidentally dropped them in the fire so the whole side of one is melted :lol:. I might have to invest in another pair, thanks for the input on color!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, MB! I'm not sure how far I gonna go, but per my trainer we _may _get up to the 1st level (of course with lots of work, training, and given Jemma will be capable of doing it), so I guess investment IS a better idea than buying twice. 

Folks, just another random question... What about jumping? Can the same cloth be used for jumping shows or those also require something different? (well I guess boots and helmet can be the same, as well as gloves)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think any color tan/white breeches and coat is acceptable for jumping, so you should be able to wear your dressage clothes. Navy is more standard for jumping, though black is certainly accepted as well.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, equiniphile!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

For jumper shows - I am not sure how everyone does it, but preferrably beige breeches. Polo Top, beige breeches, nice belt, tall boots, velvet helmet, black or brown gloves. Or Beige Breeches, Show Blouse with Ratcatcher, Show Coat, gloves, tall boots.

You see white breeches in upper levels, but I do not believe - correct me if I am wrong, that they are common at lower level comps?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I was always told that white pants were reserved for dressage people, Hunt Masters/Master of the Hounds, and Grand Prix riders (or really high up jumpers)..._

_I only ever see white pants in the International Ring for jumpers really, and at fox hunts._


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, All!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, white breeches are reserved for Classics and Grand Prixs in the jumper ring. Tan/Beige/Greys are much more common in all the other levels.

I DO where my white breeches in the stadium ring and on the xc course at horsetrials though, mainly because I don't feel like peeling them off of me and trying to get other ones on after a dressage test in July...


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just went to an intro level Show and I think having the "correct" dressage attire makes a great overall statement about you and your horse. All of my dressage attire cost me under 30 bucks. I was given white breeches, I bought a white sleeveless show shirt for 15 bucks from a friend, my stock pin was a few dollars as were the hair nets. I bought my "show coat" from goodwill! Go find a nice tailored blazer for 2 bucks and add an extra button! SO easy, and cheap! I also wore white gloves, not black. I'm not sure which is technically correct. I wore paddock boots with black leather half chaps and they looked like tall boots! 

Good Luck, and hope this helped!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually went to VA today (because as I mentioned the only consignment store around carries such a junk for very high), and got my 1st show shirt for 10(!) bucks in "used" section. It's brand new (per the shop owner sometime you can get lucky and find the new one in what they get there for consignment)! :shock: I'm so thrilled! 

Unfortunately they didn't have anything nice for the show coat (no my size in my price range  ). So I guess I'll keep looking...


----------

